# Adopt 2 Sister Adult Malteses? Advice Needed!



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, I am very new to this forum! I have an opportunity to buy 2 retired female sisters from a breeder age 6.5 yrs (I was originally in the market for just 1 female puppy...). I have read that buying siblings from the same litter is not a good idea as they are bonded to each other and not you, and can enable behavior problems. According to the breeder, they are bonded to each other. Would it be wrong / difficult to get both of them? Finally, I'm trying to write out a list of questions for the breeder, such as, how many litters have each girl had, behavior, temperament. Anything else I should consider? 6.5 years of age is a so-so age to retire from breeding so I'm hoping they are in good health and will live a long life. Constructive advice appreciated!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome to SM . Bless your heart for wanting to give these babies a pampered puppy life (to me they are always babies). At that age, normally you only pay for the spay and dental.

Most, if not all  experts would disagree with me, but since they already have a loving bond, I would hate to see them seperated.

Honestly, to me, in my mind, with a loving owner, their is no way the bond to you would be stronger than the bond they have for each other. Or just two different types of bonds. 

Yes, get as much information as you can. 

I did get Leo as a pup, and Mia was only a month or so older, they do have a loving bond, which is so sweet, but are compeletley bonded to me, and can are individuals.

I have searched rescue sights a great deal, and at that age, sometimes the rescue organizations say, must be adopted together, I guess because of the strong bond.

Just curious, what changed your mind from getting a female puppy, to giving a loving home to these two little darlings, which I think is wonderful.

I would want all medical records, assocaited with these two girls.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you work full time it might be a good thing. When dogs are with breeders that long they tend to be a dog's dog. That's why sometimes breeders like them to go to one dog homes. Sometimes not. What I'm more concerned about is your statement about buying them. I trust you mean you are paying for spaying or dental or both?
Reputable breeders don't sell their breeder dogs. They place them in forever homes
for the cost of spay or dental depending on what they need.
I wish you luck.


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

All great pieces of advice and feedback, thanks. The backdrop story to how I went from wanting one female puppy to seriously considering 2 adult females is that I have a soft spot for a sisterly bond from my own life (yes, humans and dogs are two different species but I respect the bonds that form). I also planned to get a second dog anyway a year or two later so 2 dogs have always been in my plan, just not at once. The breeder is charging a small fee and they will be spayed and have their teeth cleaned so I think what I would be paying covers the cost. I know they are wee wee pad trained...hope they don't chew my shoes . To Cosy's point about being a dog's dog, what does that exactly mean...I gave my dad a Maltese puppy 2 years ago and I love their bond. His name is Oliver and they are best friends; they love each other so much. Will I be looked at moreso as a pack leader / resource for food than a companion?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are these girls from a local breeder? We've had a few members have bad experiences with getting older retirees so I would highly recommend you meet these Maltese before you make your decision. There are some wonderful older retirees and then there are some who have spent their lives in kennels who are under socialized, etc. You also want to make sure they are in good health. At seven dogs are officially considered seniors so you want to make sure you aren't faced with big vet bills.

We've had some wonderful happily ever after stories of retirees here and also some disasters so just make sure you know what you are getting into beforehand!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not going to ask you who the breeder is, but that is a question you need to ask yourself. It is the breeder you need to know....a wonderful breeder will give you a lovely pet, you know the other side of the story. With the amazing Google tool, you can find out a lot about excellent breeders. Do your research. If I were getting a retired show dog, I would research the breeder till my fingers bled.


----------



## CityMaltese (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wanted to bring some closure to this thread! One of the Maltese girls was sold separately and after talking to my guy, we both decided that raising a puppy together would be a great experience. If we had problems with a a retiree, then he'd forever be scarred. I had nice experiences raising a family dog as a kid, but he had a horrible one so it's important for me to really do my homework and make sure this will be a great experience for both pup and us. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jhs said:


> Just wanted to bring some closure to this thread! One of the Maltese girls was sold separately and after talking to my guy, we both decided that raising a puppy together would be a great experience. If we had problems with a a retiree, then he'd forever be scarred. I had nice experiences raising a family dog as a kid, but he had a horrible one so it's important for me to really do my homework and make sure this will be a great experience for both pup and us. Thanks for all the support!


Sounds like you made the right decision for you.


----------

